# a la policía se la respeta



## Prodriguez

Buenos días. "A la policía se la respeta" es un slogan muy conocido en el Perú y mi duda va por lo siguiente:

Es correcto decir:
A la policía se la respeta?

o 

A la policía se le respeta?

Particularmente pienso que ambas son formas correctas pero no encuentro teoría gramatical que me permita asegurarlo con convicición. Que piensan ustedes?


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hola, me auto-cito para poner estos enlaces, que tal vez te sirvan. En mi opinión, el pronombre correcto en tu frase sería "la" porque "policía" es objeto directo (complemento directo) del verbo "respetar".

Saludos.



			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Leyendo esta discusión recordé que en otra bastante antigua puse un par de explicaciones sobre el uso de lo, la y le que varias personas encontraron útiles, así que las pongo aquí, junto con un enlace para practicar la identificación del leísmo, laísmo y loísmo:
> 
> http://www.desocupadolector.net/gramatica/lelalo01.htm
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/show...674&page=5&pp=5
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/show...674&page=6&pp=5


----------



## chica11

Hola! Muy interesante, Prodriguez!! Bueno, no vengo de un país hispanoparlante y por eso, espero hasta que unos nativos nos digan la respuesta.  Sin embargo,  ¿Quiero saber si  la palabra "policía" es la policía o el policía (he escuchado dos formas)? 

Para mí, tiene sentido  "A la policía se la respeta" porque "la" se refiere a "la policía".  Sin embargo no soy nativa.  Si se dice así en su país me imagino que sea correcto.  En terminos de los idiomas no soy "purista" ni "prescriptiva".


----------



## Henrik Larsson

chica11 said:
			
		

> Hola! Muy interesante, Prodriguez!! Bueno, no vengo de un país hispanoparlante y por eso, espero hasta que unos nativos nos digan la respuesta.  Sin embargo,  ¿Quiero saber si  la palabra "policía" es la policía o el policía (he escuchado dos formas)?



Bueno, las dos opciones son válidas, pero ten cuidado:

El policía : The policeman
La policía : The police / The policewoman



			
				chica11 said:
			
		

> Para mí, tiene sentido  "A la policía se la respeta" porque "la" se refiere a "la policía".  Sin embargo no soy nativa.  Si se dice así en su país me imagino que sea correcto.  En terminos de los idiomas no soy "purista" ni "prescriptiva".



Siento desanimarte, pero lo correcto es "A la policía se l*e* respeta". Suena mucho mejor y mas natural.

SALU2


----------



## chica11

Henrik,
¿Puedes explicar por qué la forma correcta es: "A la policía se le respeta."? No tengo duda que tienes razón, solamente quiero saber. 

A mí no me importa si una suena mejor que la otra (forma) porque,
en inglés tecnicamente es incorrecto decir: "She is taller than me" y es correcto decir: "She is taller than I". Sin embargo, para mucha gente (yo también) "She is taller than me" suena mejor porque la forma "incorrecta" se usa más que la forma "correcta". 

¿Me explico?


----------



## Henrik Larsson

chica11 said:
			
		

> Henrik,
> ¿Puedes explicar por qué la forma correcta es: "A la policía se le respeta."? No tengo duda que tienes razón, solamente quiero saber.



Bueno, en realidad sigo dudando, a mi me suena mejor usar "le", aunque no quiere decir que "la" sea del todo incorrecto (aunque a mi no me suena muy bien). La verdad es que no sabría explicar el porqué... si el Español fuera coherente, lo normal sería usar "la" (como tu dices). Pero el Español es tan raro que frases como "I didn't see anybody" se traducen por "No vi a nadie" (literalmente: 'I didn't see nobody') cuando parece que lo lógico sería "No vi a alguien".

Aunque si miras el google, encuentras mas páginas con "policia se la respeta" que con "policia se le respeta", pero aún así sigo creyendo que la mayoría de gente usaría "le" (almenos en España).

Pero por ejemplo, si dices "A tu madre se *la* respeta" suena mal. Creo que en este tipo de frases lo correcto es "le", independientemente del género del sustantivo.

SALU2


----------



## Prodriguez

El slogan fue hecho por el gobierno del Perú, por lo que asumí que "A la policía se la respeta" está bien dicho, porque supongo que se han asesorado de linguistas, pero según mi opinión "A la policía se le respeta" también es correcto. Mi duda va a encontrar el argumento teórico para sustentar el la o el le o ambos, alguine tiene por allí a mano teoría al respecto? Los enlaces que envió LadyBlakeney parecen no estar activos porque no puedo entrar.


----------



## dez

"A la policía se la respeta" creo que es incorrecto....ya que parece hacer uso del laísmo. El laísmo es el uso de "LA" y "LAS" cuando se refiere a complemento directo (dativo) en lugar de "LE" o "LES". Así pues en este caso el verbo respetar implica la preposición A, que convierte a LA POLICÍA en complemento indirecto: respetar a la policía, ¿a quién? (C.I.), en ese caso debería ser "LE" y no "LA", pero hay otro problema y ése es el sustantivo "POLICÍA". Policía, como ya bien deciáis, tiene varios significados, "el policía" es el término para hablar de un hombre policía, en canvio "la policía" tiene dos vertientes que una es cuando hablas de una mujer policía y otra para hablar del cuerpo de policiía en general, casi nunca se usa para hablar de mujeres policías, es mas usual usar "la policía" para el cuerpod e policiía en general. La verdad que a mi como hablante del español me suena mejor: A LA POLICÍA SE LA RESPETA" en lugar de: "A LA POLICÍA SE LE RESPETA", si decimos: RESPÉTALA suena mejor que: RESPÉTELE... así que nos queda la duda.





dez

^^


----------



## dez

Aunque el verbo RESPETAR también puede llevar complemento directo: RESPETAME o RESPETA LOS DERECHOS DE LA PROPIEDAD PRIVADA. Así pues el LA sería correcto. creo que "LA" es correcto en la frase al fin y al cabo, o almenos es una opcion buena.










dez

^^


----------



## UomoSconociuto

Ok. esta es una duda que he tenido antes... y encontre' la respuesta en mi texto de gramatica universitario
Se encuentra bajo el titulo "passive voice"
en ingles "police are respected" se traduce "se le respeta (a la policia)"  es como decir que son respetados (por la gente)
Tambien se podria decir que "se le ve con respeto (a la policia)"  
Para mi, no es una cuestion de ser complemento indirecto o c. directo, sino de ser "voz pasiva"  
mas ejemplos:  "el fue dado un lapiz" = "se le dio un lapiz (a el)"  
"fui otorgado dos becas" = "se me otorgo' dos becas"  ojo, el verbo siempre es tercera persona singular.
Osea, "a la policia se la respeta" me suena mal (y estoy seguro de que esta' mal), pero como en ingles...se' que la gramatica incorrecta se puede convertir en el estandar, y de ahi, vamos diciendo la version incorrecta


----------



## Like an Angel

dez said:
			
		

> "A la policía se la respeta" creo que es *incorrecto*...





			
				dez said:
			
		

> Aunque el verbo RESPETAR... creo que "LA" es *correcto* en la frase al fin y al cabo, o almenos es una opcion buena.


 
Entonces... que crees  

Siempre he dicho y escuchado "...se la respeta", pero como dice US quizás es aceptado porque lo incorrecto se ha convertido en estándar


----------



## solecito

* Hola, pues siento que "le" estaría correcto al menos aquí en México se diría así, y de hecho se dice así, " a la policía se le respeta". De otra manera suena raro para mí.





*


			
				dez said:
			
		

> "A la policía se la respeta" creo que es incorrecto....ya que parece hacer uso del laísmo. El laísmo es el uso de "LA" y "LAS" cuando se refiere a complemento directo (dativo) en lugar de "LE" o "LES". Así pues en este caso el verbo respetar implica la preposición A, que convierte a LA POLICÍA en complemento indirecto: respetar a la policía, ¿a quién? (C.I.), en ese caso debería ser "LE" y no "LA", pero hay otro problema y ése es el sustantivo "POLICÍA". Policía, como ya bien deciáis, tiene varios significados, "el policía" es el término para hablar de un hombre policía, en canvio "la policía" tiene dos vertientes que una es cuando hablas de una mujer policía y otra para hablar del cuerpo de policiía en general, casi nunca se usa para hablar de mujeres policías, es mas usual usar "la policía" para el cuerpod e policiía en general. La verdad que a mi como hablante del español me suena mejor: A LA POLICÍA SE LA RESPETA" en lugar de: "A LA POLICÍA SE LE RESPETA", si decimos: RESPÉTALA suena mejor que: RESPÉTELE... así que nos queda la duda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dez
> 
> ^^


----------



## dez

La verdad que no lo había pensado pero en ese caso en español la pasiva que más se usa para ese empleo es: SE RESPETA A LA POLICÍA, en eso estoy segura.


----------



## Fernando

UomoSconociuto: Sí es cuestión de Complemento directo, ya que sólo puedes construir la voz pasiva con complementos directos.

Para mí (y soy un anti laísta fanático) "la" y "le" no están mal. Los complementos directos DE PERSONA admiten construcción con "le".

Y para mí esto es un complemento directo de persona como una casa.


----------



## UomoSconociuto

Se respeta a la policia....eso esta bien, estoy de acuerdo, pero tambien se puede incluir  "le" le = a la policia...o sea se le respeta a la policia...de eso estoy seguro tambien.
De este modo se puede quitar el "le" en otras frases.  le dio el libro a el  = dio el libro a el.

 En lo referente a la cuestion de ser comp.i. o comp.d.  Yo queria decir que no me importa que sea el uno o el otro...  cuando se de' cuenta de que se trata solamente de la voz pasiva, no habra' que tener confusion en cuanto a que' tipo de complemento  se debe emplear . 

 Espero haberme explicado


----------



## Whisky con ron

Por qué no hacemos una votación?  jejeje...

Yo creo que "se la respeta" es un laísmo que está incorrecto.  Debería ser:

A la policía se le respeta.


----------



## UomoSconociuto

creo que ya se sabe mi voto 
LE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Bueno, yo quiero dar algunos datos para ver si esto puede quedar claro.

"Respetar" es un verbo transitivo, por lo tanto, se puede respetar algo o a alguien y ese algo o alguien se convierte en el objeto directo (esa "a" de "a alguien" no quiere decir que sea objeto indirecto, simplemente no se puede poner a una persona como objeto sin ponerle "a", nada más). 

Bueno, queda claro entonces que al decir:

_Yo respeto a mi madre._

"a mi madre" es el objeto directo. 

Luego, si queremos reemplazar este objeto directo por un pronombre, tenemos que usar el pronombre de objeto directo, obviamente. Este pronombre es "la", por lo que la frase sería:

_Yo la respeto._

Entonces, la frase correcta sería "A la policía se la respeta", porque esa "la" reemplaza "a la policía", que es el objeto directo de "se respeta" (que sea una construcción pasiva no tiene nada que ver, los objetos directos siguen siendo directos y los indirectos, indirectos).

Decir "a la policía se le respeta" es un leísmo.


----------



## carrieaa

Hola"

Yo voy por "a la policía se la respeta" .  Es un object directo y refiere a un nombre feminino.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hola, vuelvo a poner mis enlaces para que los podáis usar.

http://www.desocupadolector.net/gramatica/lelalo01.htm

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2674&page=5&pp=5

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2674&page=6&pp=5

Añado algunos más por si sirven de ayuda:

http://www.escuelai.com/gramatica/pronombres-per.html

http://amnesia.eljuego.free.fr/Fichas_gramatica/FG_pronombres.htm
(ver puntos 3, 4 y 5).


Para resumir, el uso de lo/la o le sí es una cuestión sintáctica, no sólo gramatical, porque:

- lo/la sustituye al complemento u objeto directo;
- le sustituye al complemento u objeto indirecto;

"A la policía se la respeta" => La policía es respetada => ¿Qué es respetado? La policía. => La policía es complemento directo => El pronombre personal es "la".
En uno de los enlaces podéis ver el sistema de preguntas y paso a la voz pasiva que se usa para distinguir el CD del CI.

Espero que esto ayude un poco, o al menos que no líe el tema mas .

Saludos.


----------



## Fernando

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con jorge val ribera. La policía es CD de respetar, por lo que en principio habría que utilizar "la". La explicación que da LB en la liga es también muy clara.

El problema es si se tolera la utilización del "le" en el caso de complementos directos de persona. En mi modesta opinión creo que está permitido y creo que incluso por la RAE.No tengo aquí el diccionario de dudas de la RAE.


----------



## dez

La RAE es el peor instrumento que existe en el mundo y menos para consultar dudas. Yo de ti no me fiaría ni un pelo de la RAE, eso lo primero y segundo, LE no me suena nada bien y por todo lo que habéis dicho las últimas personas yo también creo que LE es incorrecto y lo que debe usarse en esa frase es el LA.







dez

^^


----------



## Outsider

Hilos anteriores: 
la, le, lo
¿'le' por 'la'?


----------



## Reili

Pensé en esto:


A la policía se le debe respeto

* A la policía debes respetarla* 
 *A la policía debes respetarle*

Pero

 *A la policía debes respetarle el uniforme*


Creo entonces que la forma correcta es:

*A la policía se la respeta*

Aunque lo común es oír *A la policía se le respeta*


----------



## Prodriguez

La RAE me respondió al respecto, concluyen en que sólo es correcto "A la policiía se la respeta", saludos y gracias por sus opiniones.

-----Mensaje original-----​
*De:* Consulta 1 [mailto:consu1@rae.es] 
*Enviado el:* Viernes, 08 de Julio de 2005 01:58 a.m.
*Para:* 
*Asunto:* Consulta RAE (respetar)


Lo correcto, en el caso que es objeto de su consulta, es usar el pronombre LA de acusativo, pues remite al complemento directo de la oración: 
_A la policía se LA respeta._ 
Usar el pronombre LE sería un caso de leísmo no admitido por la norma culta de nuestro idioma.
Se puede ver más fácilmente de otra manera:
_Yo respeto a la policía._
Si usted reemplaza "a la policía" por un pronombre átono, debe seleccionar LA:
_Yo LA respeto._
Se trata del mismo caso que el que usted plantea.

Reciba un cordial saludo. 
---- 
Departamento de Español al día 
RAE


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por el trabajo que te has tomado Prodriguez. Estoy de acuerdo con la RAE aunque me parece un poco drástica.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Drástica es poco... Siguen los del "uso culto del idioma" prohibiéndonos las palabras....

:-/


----------



## Solecismo

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Bueno, en realidad sigo dudando, a mi me suena mejor usar "le", aunque no quiere decir que "la" sea del todo incorrecto (aunque a mi no me suena muy bien). La verdad es que no sabría explicar el porqué... si el Español fuera coherente, lo normal sería usar "la" (como tu dices). Pero el Español es tan raro que frases como "I didn't see anybody" se traducen por "No vi a nadie" (literalmente: 'I didn't see nobody') cuando parece que lo lógico sería "No vi a alguien".
> 
> Aunque si miras el google, encuentras mas páginas con "policia se la respeta" que con "policia se le respeta", pero aún así sigo creyendo que la mayoría de gente usaría "le" (almenos en España).
> 
> Pero por ejemplo, si dices "A tu madre se *la* respeta" suena mal. Creo que en este tipo de frases lo correcto es "le", independientemente del género del sustantivo.
> 
> SALU2


  ¡Oh, cuanto _leismo_!



   Bueno, en España se usa _le_ para el objeto directo, como indican todos las contribuciones de ese país, pero en el resto del mundo seguimos la gramática que indica claramente _lo/lo/los/las_ para el objeto directo.



   Introduzcamos un objeto indirecto:  _We respect Perú’s police.  _A Perú se _le _respeta _la _policía.



   Ahora la posición de policía como objeto directo es clara, pero nada ha cambiado, seguimos respetando a la policía.



   Buen, es la opinión de un argentino, tomadla como tal.


----------



## Solecismo

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Bueno, en realidad sigo dudando, a mi me suena mejor usar "le", aunque no quiere decir que "la" sea del todo incorrecto (aunque a mi no me suena muy bien). La verdad es que no sabría explicar el porqué... si el Español fuera coherente, lo normal sería usar "la" (como tu dices). Pero el Español es tan raro que frases como "I didn't see anybody" se traducen por "No vi a nadie" (literalmente: 'I didn't see nobody') cuando parece que lo lógico sería "No vi a alguien".
> 
> Aunque si miras el google, encuentras mas páginas con "policia se la respeta" que con "policia se le respeta", pero aún así sigo creyendo que la mayoría de gente usaría "le" (almenos en España).
> 
> Pero por ejemplo, si dices "A tu madre se *la* respeta" suena mal. Creo que en este tipo de frases lo correcto es "le", independientemente del género del sustantivo.
> 
> SALU2


  ¡Oh, cuanto _leismo_!



   Bueno, en España se usa _le_ para el objeto directo, como indican todos las contribuciones de ese país, pero en el resto del mundo seguimos la gramática que indica claramente _lo/lo/los/las_ para el objeto directo.



   Introduzcamos un objeto indirecto:  _We respect Perú’s police.  _A Perú se _le _respeta _la _policía.



   Ahora la posición de policía como objeto directo es clara, pero nada ha cambiado, seguimos respetando a la policía.



   Buen, es la opinión de un argentino, tomadla como tal.


----------



## Fernando

No, Solecismo, yo soy español y he indicado que debe utilizarse lo/la para objetos directos. Mi única duda, y lo repito una vez más, es si para los objetos directos de persona es ADMISIBLE.


----------



## Artrella

Según mi punto de vista y lo que he leído en este hilo, si bien lo correcto es "la" ya que se trata de un objeto directo... es común escuchar "le" o "les" en ciertas partes de Latinoamérica.  Probablemente la confusión radica en la presencia de _*"a"* la policía_, lo que haría suponer que podría tratarse de un _objeto indirecto_, y por ende reemplazable por "le".


----------



## Solecismo

Fernando said:
			
		

> No, Solecismo, yo soy español y he indicado que debe utilizarse lo/la para objetos directos. Mi única duda, y lo repito una vez más, es si para los objetos directos de persona es ADMISIBLE.


  Fernando,

   Para mí nunca es admisible   Pero entiendo que es muy común en España – no tanto en América Latina

   Saludos,

   RG


----------



## Artrella

Queridos forer@s, esto es lo que me ha respondido la RAE.   



> Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con se el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada: Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona. Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de le(s) se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino: «A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad» (TBallester Filomeno [Esp. 1988]); «Se le vio [al niño] algunas veces contento» (VLlosa Tía [Perú 1977]); «Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen de encomienda» (Fuentes Ceremonias [Méx. 1989]); «En los puertos y rincones del Caribe se le conoció siempre como Wito» (Mutis Ilona [Col. 1988]); «Al rey se le veía poco» (UPietri Visita [Ven. 1990]); sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta» (VLlosa Tía [Perú 1977]); aunque no faltan ejemplos de le(s): «Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía» (Vergés Cenizas [R. Dom. 1980]). Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo. No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur: «Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos» (Cortázar Reunión [Arg. 1983]); «¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!» (Magnabosco Santito [Ur. 1990]); «Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir» (Allende Casa [Chile 1982]).
> *Por lo tanto, en la oración objeto de su consulta, ambas opciones son admisibles: A la policía se le respeta; A la policía se la respeta.*


----------



## mcarpio

Hola a todos,

He tenido la misma duda por mucho tiempo. Aquí escribo mi opinión; me gustaría mucho conocer la opinión de un experto.

El primer paso para comprender la frase “A la policía se la respeta” es reconocer que se trata de un caso de verbo impersonal, es decir, se trata de un caso de verbo sin sujeto. En segundo lugar, se debe notar que “A la policía” es objeto directo. A pesar de que la preposición “a” confunda a algunos, se trata de un objeto directo con conexión indirecta. Dado que se trata de un objeto directo de género femenino, le corresponde ser reemplazado por el pronombre “la”. En suma, desde mi punto de vista, la frase está bien escrita.
 
Debo reconocer, sin embargo, que la frase no suena familiar. Creo que la razón es que tenemos en mente casos como “Se le dijo varias veces que tenía que hacer dieta”. Se trata de un ejemplo similar, con la gran diferencia de que el objeto directo es “que tenía que hacer dieta” y el objeto indirecto (tácito) es “a él” o “a ella”. En este caso, el objeto indirecto debe ser correctamente reemplazado por el pronombre “le”.
 
Esto quiere decir que la frase “A la policía se le respeta” estaría bien escrita si la idea detrás fuera “A la policía se le respeta el sueldo”, pues “a la policía” sería claramente un objeto indirecto y "el sueldo" sería el objeto directo.
 
Saludos,
 
Miguel Ángel Carpio


----------



## Argónida

Con perdón para los partidarios del "le", "a la policía se *le* respeta" es un leísmo como una casa, y a mí personalmente me chirría en los oídos.
"Policía" es objeto directo. En el caso de que fuera de género masculino, se podría usar "lo" o "le", ambos se admiten y suenan bien, pero ¡encima siendo de género femenino! Es como decir, por ejemplo, "¿quieres que te *le* traiga, esa manta?"


----------



## Argónida

Solecismo said:


> Para mí nunca es admisible Pero entiendo que es muy común en España – no tanto en América Latina


 
No en todas las partes de España. En Andalucía, por ejemplo, no tenemos laísmo ni leísmo (con lo mal que dicen los castellanos que hablamos...  )



Artrella said:


> Queridos forer@s, esto es lo que me ha respondido la RAE.
> 
> Quote:
> Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con se el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada: Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona. Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de le(s) se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, *cuando el complemento directo es* *masculino*: «A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad» (TBallester Filomeno [Esp. 1988]); «Se le vio [al niño] algunas veces contento» (VLlosa Tía [Perú 1977]); «Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen de encomienda» (Fuentes Ceremonias [Méx. 1989]); «En los puertos y rincones del Caribe se le conoció siempre como Wito» (Mutis Ilona [Col. 1988]); «Al rey se le veía poco» (UPietri Visita [Ven. 1990]); sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta» (VLlosa Tía [Perú 1977]); aunque no faltan ejemplos de le(s): «Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía» (Vergés Cenizas [R. Dom. 1980]). Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo. No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur: «Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos» (Cortázar Reunión [Arg. 1983]); «¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!» (Magnabosco Santito [Ur. 1990]); «Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir» (Allende Casa [Chile 1982]).
> *Por lo tanto, en la oración objeto de su consulta, ambas opciones no son admisibles: A la policía se le respeta ; A la policía se la respeta *


 
_("La policía" es complemento directo *femenino*)._


----------



## Jellby

Argónida said:


> No en todas las partes de España. En Andalucía, por ejemplo, no tenemos laísmo ni leísmo (con lo mal que dicen los castellanos que hablamos...  )



En Andalucía no sé, en Extremadura tampoco tenemos laísmo ni leísmo no admitido. Sí tenemos leísmo admitido (persona masculina singular).



> _("La policía" es complemento directo *femenino*)._



Lee otra vez la parte donde dice:

"[...] sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s)_ [...]; aunque no faltan ejemplos de _le(s)_ [...]. Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo."

Sí es leísmo, porque es usar "le(s)" para funciones de objeto directo, pero no todo leísmo es condenable (como sí lo es todo laísmo o loísmo).


----------



## zambt

Muy buena pregunta y al parecer las investigaciones no nos terminan de convencer de que lo correcto es "A la policía se LA respeta". De hecho, me parece que es al contrario.

Asi que quisiera añadir algo más de "sal" sobre esto que se cocina...

¿Qué nos dicen estas dos frases?:

- La serpiente se LA acerca
- La serpiente se LE acerca

Para mi, el primer caso me describe una situación en que "alguien" está acercándose una serpiente a si mismo; mientras que en el segundo caso, ese mismo "alguien" es quien se está acercando a la serpiente. Por lo tanto no es tan fácil decir que hay leísmo o laísmo en dos oraciones tan parecidas. Ninguna de las dos oraciones es incorrecta, sino que tienen significados sutilmente diferentes.

Pero acercándonos a un caso más parecido al que nos ocupa:

- A la madre se LA escribe
- A la madre se LE escribe

En el primer caso, nuestro "alguien" *SE *está escribiendo la madre (por feo que suene) y no a la madre. Mientras que el segundo caso parece ser una petición, recomendación u orden correcta.
Al parecer no hemos encontrado una regla gramatical del todo segura para dar un veredicto final, pero yo estoy seguro que a mi madre LE escribo, y no LA escribo (nadie escribe encima de su madre, eso espero). Por otro lado, aunque a la policía LA respeto, estoy más convencido que se LE respeta, y no que se LA respeta, ya que en este formato de oración tiene mayor concordancia con el ejemplo dado "A la madre se LE escribe".

Ahora, si alguien me pudiera explicar el porqué de esto, le estaría muy agradecido. Aunque me parece que va por el asunto de los verbos "de influencia". Si bien no estoy seguro que "respetar" sea normalmente un verbo de influencia, dentro de esa oración SI lo es:

*A la policía se LEEEE respeta*



> *b) * Los llamados «verbos de influencia» —*los que expresan acciones que tienen como objetivo influir en una persona para que realice una determinada acción*, como _autorizar, ordenar, invitar _(‘animar’),_ permitir, exhortar, _etc.—, forman parte de la siguiente estructura: «verbo de influencia + complemento de persona + verbo subordinado, en infinitivo o precedido de _que, _o un nombre de acción»: _Le ordené ejecutar la sentencia / Le ordené que ejecutara la sentencia / Le ordené la ejecución de la sentencia_. El complemento de persona es indirecto con los verbos _permitir, prohibir, proponer, impedir, mandar _y _ordenar: «Esa experiencia le permitió vivir a su manera»_ (Alberto_ Eternidad _[Cuba 1992]); _«Le prohibió salir de la capital hasta nueva orden»_ (_Tribuna _[Hond.] 18.6.97); _«Le propuso hacer un viaje a la costa»_ (Landero_ Juegos _[Esp. 1989]); _«La penumbra le impide ver con claridad» _(Schmidhuber _Ventana_ [Méx. 1985]); _«Quién le manda soltar pendejadas»_ (Medina _Cosas_ [Méx. 1990]); _«La Policía les ordenó que no lo hicieran»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 18.4.97). Por el contrario, el complemento de persona es directo con los verbos de influencia que llevan, además, un complemento de régimen, esto es, un complemento precedido de preposición, como _obligar a, invitar a, convencer de, incitar a, animar a, forzar a, autorizar a, _etc.:_ «Una barrera los obligó a desviarse»_ (Fuentes _Cristóbal _[Méx. 1987]); _«La convenció de que vendiera un anillo de brillantes»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]); _«Ella lo incitó a seguirla»_ (Martini _Fantasma_ [Arg. 1986]).


Fuente: DICCIONARIO PANHISPÁNICO DE DUDAS (*Leísmo*)

Saludos,
zambt


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo creo que es "la", justifico:

Respetar: Verbo transitivo, necesita CD.

La policia:Femenino y  CD de respetar

El pronombre personal átono para la tercera persona es "la"

Del DPD:

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=la

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si analizas las frases del enlace que tú mismo das verás que todos esos le son OI, como no podía ser menos. El leísmo es un fenómeno que afecta a pocos hablantes de español (las dos Castillas, Cantabria, Rioja y algunas zonas más del centro-sur peninsular). En América (México sobre todo) existe el llamado leísmo de cortesía que es un hecho estilístico y no sintáctico que no viene a cuento discutir aquí.
El sistema correcto, etimológico y castizo del español con estos pronombres objeto de tercera persona derivados del latín ille, illa es:
OD: lo/los, la/las (con variación de género y número de acuerdo con el género y número del referente).
OI: le/les (sin variación de género, pero sí de número de acuerdo con su referente).
La extensión moderna del leísmo parte de la influencia de la capital del Estado Español, Madrid, sobre el resto de la península y penetra por los medios de comunicación masivamente.
El diasitema del portugués y del gallego es igual:
OD: o/os; a/as.
OI: lle/lles (gallego); lhe/lhes (portugués), con una diferencia meramente gráfica ya que /ll/ y /lh/ se pronuncian igual ([λ]).
El lema peruano está perfectamente redactado en correcto español.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

XiaoRoel said:


> Si analizas las frases del enlace que tú mismo das verás que todos esos le son OI, como no podía ser menos. El leísmo es un fenómeno que afecta a pocos hablantes de español (las dos Castillas, Cantabria, Rioja y algunas zonas más del centro-sur peninsular). En América (México sobre todo) existe el llamado leísmo de cortesía que es un hecho estilístico y no sintáctico que no viene a cuento discutir aquí.
> El sistema correcto, etimológico y castizo del español con estos pronombres objeto de tercera persona derivados del latín ille, illa es:
> OD: lo/los, la/las (con variación de género y número de acuerdo con el género y número del referente).
> OI: le/les (sin variación de género, pero sí de número de acuerdo con su referente).
> La extensión moderna del leísmo parte de la influencia de la capital del Estado Español, Madrid, sobre el resto de la península y penetra por los medios de comunicación masivamente.
> El diasitema del portugués y del gallego es igual:
> OD: o/os; a/as.
> OI: lle/lles (gallego); lhe/lhes (portugués), con una diferencia meramente gráfica ya que /ll/ y /lh/ se pronuncian igual ([λ]).
> El lema peruano está perfectamente redactado en correcto español.


 
Y Agónida dice: 

Con perdón para los partidarios del "le", "a la policía se *le* respeta" es un leísmo como una casa, y a mí personalmente me chirría en los oídos.
"Policía" es objeto directo. En el caso de que fuera de género masculino, se podría usar "lo" o "le", ambos se admiten y suenan bien, pero ¡encima siendo de género femenino! Es como decir, por ejemplo, "¿quieres que te *le* traiga, esa manta?"  

Como bien sabrán, no soy filológo ni mucho menos, y el leísmo, loísmo, laísmo y taoísmo  me tienen francamente mareado y llegando hasta las narices.

En México, al menos, con sus 120 millones de habitantes, nadie diría:

_A la policía, a la mujer, a la ley se la respeta._

_A la policía, a la mujer, a la ley se l*e* respeta. _Así hablamos.

Dicen ahora que es un leísmo incorrecto, ¡nosotros, que nunca lo utilizamos!
Ya me perdí.  No, más bien estoy convencido de que en la Península se les olvida muy a menudo que, a 8 mil kilómetros de distancia y después de 500 años, las cosas cambian, como todo, y mucho.

Que la _Academia _española le diga a América Latina, o la francesa a Québec, _Esto es correcto, esto no. _va más allá de cualquier osadía.


----------



## Peterdg

@Juan Jacob

No he léido todo este hilo, pues es posible que ya alguien lo haya dicho.

Si lo entiendo bien, la RAE dice que NO es léismo. "Respetar", si interpreto bien la definición, es un verbo de "afección psíquica" que admite el uso de "le" en este caso.

V. DPD párrafo 4.a


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Peterdg said:


> @Juan Jacob
> 
> No he léido todo este hilo, pues es posible que ya alguien lo haya dicho.
> 
> Si lo entiendo bien, la RAE dice que NO es léismo. "Respetar", si interpreto bien la definición, es un verbo de "afección psíquica" que admite el uso de "le" en este caso.
> 
> V. DPD párrafo 4.a


 
Ver post número 25.
Seguimos con lo mismo.
Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

A veces me pregunto si leen sus propias aportaciones en el DPD

O, lo interpreto mal lo que escriben.


----------



## Pinairun

Así lo explica el DPD.



> f) *Es habitual* que en las *oraciones impersonales* *con *_*se* _ el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada:
> _Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; _
> _Se les vio merodeando por la zona_.
> 
> Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino:
> _«A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad» _(TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]);
> _«Se le vio_ [al niño] _algunas veces contento» _(VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); _«Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen de encomienda» _(Fuentes _Ceremonias_ [Méx. 1989]);
> _«En los puertos y rincones del Caribe se le conoció siempre como Wito» _(Mutis _Ilona_ [Col. 1988]);
> _«Al rey se le veía poco» _(UPietri _Visita_ [Ven*.* 1990]);
> 
> sin embargo, *cuando el complemento directo es femenino*, *lo normal es usar la(s): *
> _«Se la veía muy contenta»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]);
> aunque no faltan ejemplos de _le(s):_
> _«Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía» _(Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]).
> 
> Se trata, pues, de un* caso especial* en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo. No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, *uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur: *
> _«Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos»_ (Cortázar _Reunión_ [Arg. 1983]);
> _«¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!» _(Magnabosco _Santito_ [Ur. 1990]);
> _«Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]).


 
Quizá deberíamos leer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Qué es el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Pinairun said:


> Así lo explica el DPD.
> 
> 
> 
> Quizá deberíamos leer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qué es el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola Pinairun,

¿A qué parte haces referencia? Porque dicen mucho en este enlace.


----------



## Pinairun

Peterdg said:


> Hola Pinairun,
> 
> ¿A qué parte haces referencia? Porque dicen mucho en este enlace.


 

No me refería a ninguna parte en concreto, pero quizá los puntos más "pacificadores" sean: _Respuestas matizadas_ y _Tratamiento de las variedades lingüísticas. _


----------



## zambt

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ver post número 25.
> Seguimos con lo mismo.
> Saludos.



Efectivamente, pero creo que es saludable seguir con lo mismo hasta obtener una respuesta un poco más satisfactoria. Yo leo el post 25 y luego leo el 33, y mi conclusión es que la RAE va a responder diferente, según la persona que atienda la consulta.

Yo mencionaba los "verbos de influencia", otro mencionó, los "verbos de afección psíquica", admitiéndose el uso tanto de LE, como de LA.
La RAE da dos ejemplos correctos:

- "A mi madre LE asombra mi apetito"
- "A mi madre LA asombro cuando como mucho"

En estos casos, evitando hablar ya de CD o CI, que no han solucionado el asunto, es claro que no es lo mismo asombrar nosotros a nuestra madre, que asombrarse ella a causa de nosotros.
Y por eso también puse un ejemplo de "la serpiente se LE acerca" contra "la serpiente se LA acerca", que expresan dos cosas distintas.

Por eso quisiera insistir que "A la policía se LE respeta", de la misma manera que "A la madre se LE escribe":

- A la madre se LE escribe, no se LA escribe
- A la novia se LE obsequia, no se LA obsequia
- A la policía se LE respeta, no se LA respeta

pues ni se LA escribe, ni se LA obsequia, ni se LA pinta, ni se LA respeta sobre si mismo, sino que LE prepararía un escrito, LE obsequiaría un regalo, LE daría un cierto respeto.

Me parece que en latinoamérica se dice mayoritariamente "se LE respeta", pese a que el eslogan peruano ha salido de otra manera.

En todo caso, el tema no me parece agotado y por el contrario, es fascinante.

Saludos


----------



## zambt

Buenas, a falta de nuevos argumentos, quisiera reforzar los míos en base a algunas lecturas que espero haber asimilado bien. Muchas de estas cosas las intuía, pero no encontraba la manera de explicarlas.

Me mantengo en mi posición: "A la policía se le respeta" y me fundamento en lo siguiente, cambiando "policía" por "madre":

"A la madre se la/le respeta"

Actividad --> Respetar 
Actor --> El que respeta (no expresado, impersonal)
Objeto afectado --> El que es respetado (la madre)

"La madre" es el objeto directo. Si lo suprimimos (por ser conocido), nos queda:

"se la/le respeta"

De esta manera se expresa sólo la actividad y el objeto afectado, sin actor:

Actividad --> Respetar 
Objeto afectado --> El que es respetado (la madre)

Pero este acercamiento no nos permite conocer si lo correcto es usar la/le. Entonces podemos expresar la misma idea con una nueva oración:

"Se respeta a la madre"

Podemos suprimir al objeto afectado cuando es conocido ("la madre"), el asunto es cómo formular la misma oración sin caer en ambiguedad.

Existen dos corrientes: una opina que la forma correcta es "Se la respeta", mientras que la otra opina que es "se le respeta". La Real Academia acepta ambas formas como válidas.

La construcción "se la respeta" es ambigua: no permite distinguir si la madre de una persona es respetada por otra, o si está aplicándose una acción de respeto sobre su propia madre:

[él/ella] se la respeta [a su propia madre]
[él/ella] se la respeta [a la madre de otro]
[otro] se la respeta [a la madre de él/ella]

Aunque se trata de una forma aceptada y correcta, es ambigua. 

La construcción "se le respeta", en cambio, es impersonal (al igual que la oración de partida) y no trae consigo esas ambiguedades. Ya no importa cuál es el actor que respeta, sino que expresa claramente al objeto afectado por la acción "respetar", que es la madre.

No es menos ambigua la construcción "A la madre se la respeta":

A la madre [su propia madre] se la respeta [él/ella]
A la madre [la madre de otro] se la respeta [él/ella]
A la madre [su madre] se la respeta [otro]

La contraparte "A la madre se le respeta" carece en cambio de ambiguedades por ser impersonal.

De modo que, aunque ambas formas (la/le) son aceptadas por la RAE, el eslogan de una institución pública, debería utilizar la forma menos ambigua.
Esta forma es:

"A la policía se *LE *respeta"

Alguien podría decir que la ambiguedad viene ocasionada por el hecho de que he utilizado "madre" en lugar de "policía" (la madre es de cada uno, la policía es común a todos). Sin embargo las reglas del lenguaje no rigen para las palabras de turno, sino que se aplica una estructura en común.

Saludos,
Zambt


----------



## XiaoRoel

En dialéctica, o en cualquier tipo de discurso filosófico, puede ser interesante lo que dices. Pero la lengua tiene sus propios mecanismos de análisis. *
Le* en función de *OD* es un *leísmo*, admitido o no, bendito o condenado, explicado o inexplicado, blanco o negro, aquí o en la China: *lo/los/la/las* son siempre *OD*, y* le/les* *OI*.


----------



## Ynez

Jual Jacob Vilalta, en España también decimos estas oraciones impersonales con _le_:

_A Pelé se le considera el mejor futbolista del mundo_

Quizás dentro de 100 años todo el mundo lo diga con "lo", pero todavía no es así.

En cuanto al tema general, tengo poco más que añadir. Hay dos respuestas de la RAE en el hilo: una (la primera) en la que no saben de qué están hablando, y otra en la que ya están más centrados.


----------



## elprofe

Ya son ganas de liar poniéndo ejemplos que no se saben si están bien o mal...
Lo correcto es "la" ya que "la policia" es complemento directo.
Ya tenéis la opinión de la RAE, ¿Qué más queréis?
Qué manía de intentar salirse siempre con la suya...

Zambt, no entiendo dónde está esa ambigüedad usando "la", que no esté al usar "le"...


----------



## Ynez

elprofe, no has leído el hilo... La RAE ha dicho que las dos son correctas.


----------



## elprofe

Yo he leído el #25 al que hacía referencia un forero.
He empezado a leerlo, pero cuando he visto que muchos decían que lo correcto era "le" y otro forero que "a la policia" era C.I porque llevaba una "a" delante, he dejado de leer y me he ido saltando intervenciones. Lo siento 

Pero vamos, que sigo opinando que lo correcto debería ser "la" ya que se trata de un C.D. Ya son ganas de complicar el idioma admitiendo también "le"...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ni ganas tenemos de complicar ni liar nada, osheee. 

Aquí, en México, repito una vez más de nuevo, decimos _le_, bien, mal, correcto, incorrecto, RAE, no RAE, esdrújulo, COI o lo que sea.

Haya paz... y respeto hacia cómo se habla por otros lares.


----------



## caniho

A la policía se le respeta es un leísmo como una catedral de grande. De hecho creo en días despejados podría distinguirse desde la Luna.


----------



## elprofe

jajajaja yo también pienso como tú 
Y lo que me molesta es que la RAE lo acepte...


----------



## Ynez

Es precisamente en el apartado de _Leísmo_ en el que se explica este tema. Ya está citado en el hilo, así que no hace falta repetirlo.


----------



## zambt

elprofe said:


> Ya son ganas de liar poniéndo ejemplos que no se saben si están bien o mal...
> Lo correcto es "la" ya que "la policia" es complemento directo.
> Ya tenéis la opinión de la RAE, ¿Qué más queréis?
> Qué manía de intentar salirse siempre con la suya...
> 
> Zambt, no entiendo dónde está esa ambigüedad usando "la", que no esté al usar "le"...



Hola elprofe,

No hay ambiguedad en:
[él/ella] se le respeta [a su propia madre]
[él/ella] se le respeta [a la madre de otro]
[otro] se le respeta [a la madre de él/ella]

ya que el "se le" no admite interpretación personal. 

Muy pocos dicen: "Al rey se *lo *vitoreaba", sin embargo a la hora de decir "A la reina se *la *vitoreaba" hay aceptación.

Es una salida simplista el decir "es objeto directo, por tanto se debe usar LA". 
Sería interesante que en ese caso también defiendan el uso de LO para casos similares.
Además, la RAE no aceptaría el uso de LE, cosa que no ocurre.

Tanto LA como LO se utilizan como acusativos de tercera persona, lo que viene a ser contraproducente al tratar de armar una expresión impersonal (tercera persona no concuerda con impersonal).

En cambio la fórmula "se le" mantiene el sentido de impersonalidad de la oración:

"Se vitoreaba/vitorea al rey" --> Se le vitoreaba/vitorea
"Se vitoreaba/vitorea a los reyes" --> Se les vitoreaba/vitorea
"Se vitoreaba/vitorea a la reina" --> Se le vitoreaba/vitorea

Es muy distinto a:

"Al rey lo quería/quiere" --> Lo quería/quiere (sin SE)
"A la reina la quería/quiere" --> La quería/quiere (sin SE)
"A los reyes los quería/quiere" --> Los quería/quiere (sin SE)

O al menos a mi me parece muy distinto.
Ojo, que el uso del "se le" discutido en esta ocasión no es ningún leísmo, los que dicen aquello no están muy bien informados. 

Saludos,
Zambt


----------



## elprofe

¿Cómo que no es un leísmo?
Estará aceptado o no, pero es leísmo sí o si...

Lo siento, pero sigo sin ver la ambigüedad que dices, pero bueno, que supongo que tendrás razón. De todas formas no te lo puedo debatir, porque no lo entiendo


----------



## zambt

elprofe said:


> ¿Cómo que no es un leísmo?
> Estará aceptado o no, pero es leísmo sí o si...
> 
> Lo siento, pero sigo sin ver la ambigüedad que dices, pero bueno, que supongo que tendrás razón. De todas formas no te lo puedo debatir, porque no lo entiendo


Hola,

La ambiguedad es que no puedes usar un acusativo de persona para referirte a algo impersonal. (impersonal = no personal, acusativo de persona = personal).

¿Tu dirías "A mi padre se LO respeta?"

Originalmente se utilizaba "se le" en este tipo de oraciones, los leísmos, laísmos, loísmos aparecieron posteriormente, por lo que habrían más razones para decir que "se lo", "se la" son unos loísmos/laísmos "como una casa".

Saludos


----------



## SDLX Master

La oración indiscutiblemente es "A LA POLICIA SE *LE* RESPETA" y la explicación de zambt es perfectamente clara.


----------



## edinloz

Sin embargo sí puedo decir "a mi padre yo *LO *respeto" o "a la Policía yo *LA* respeto" porque en estos casos, "Mi Padre" y "La Policía" cumplen la función de Objeto Directo de la Oración, sin embargo en "a mi padre *SE LE* respeta" o "a la policía *SE LE* respeta", "SE" cumple la función de Objeto Directo de la oración; y "Mi Padre" y "La Policía" cumplen la función de Objeto Inirecto


----------



## mhp

edinloz said:


> Sin embargo sí puedo decir "a mi padre yo *LO *respeto" o "a la Policía yo *LA* respeto" porque en estos casos, "Mi Padre" y "La Policía" cumplen la función de Objeto Directo de la Oración, sin embargo en "a mi padre *SE LE* respeta" o "a la policía *SE LE* respeta", "SE" cumple la función de Objeto Directo de la oración; y "Mi Padre" y "La Policía" cumplen la función de Objeto Inirecto



Your analysis is incorrect. 

This is an impersonal sentence with SE.

Se respeta a la policía.
SE: marca de impersonalidad (has no grammatical function)
la policía: complemento directo

A la policía se LA respeta.

However, according to the DPD, it is also acceptable to use LE. It is a form of _leísmo_, but it is acceptable even in non-_leísa_ regions.

For more information, see DPD, léismo, 4f


----------



## Ceci from Spain

*b) *Los llamados «verbos de influencia» —*los que expresan acciones que tienen como objetivo influir en una persona para que realice una determinada acción*, como _autorizar, ordenar, invitar _(‘animar’),_ permitir, exhortar, _etc.—, forman parte de la siguiente estructura: «verbo de influencia + complemento de persona + verbo subordinado, en infinitivo o precedido de _que, _o un nombre de acción»: _Le ordené ejecutar la sentencia / Le ordené que ejecutara la sentencia / Le ordené la ejecución de la sentencia_. El complemento de persona es indirecto con los verbos _permitir, prohibir, proponer, impedir, mandar _y _ordenar: «Esa experiencia le permitió vivir a su manera»_ (Alberto_ Eternidad _[Cuba 1992]); _«Le prohibió salir de la capital hasta nueva orden»_ (_Tribuna _[Hond.] 18.6.97); _«Le propuso hacer un viaje a la costa»_ (Landero_ Juegos _[Esp. 1989]); _«La penumbra le impide ver con claridad» _(Schmidhuber _Ventana_ [Méx. 1985]); _«Quién le manda soltar pendejadas»_ (Medina _Cosas_ [Méx. 1990]); _«La Policía les ordenó que no lo hicieran»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 18.4.97). Por el contrario, el complemento de persona es directo con los verbos de influencia que llevan, además, un complemento de régimen, esto es, un complemento precedido de preposición, como _obligar a, invitar a, convencer de, incitar a, animar a, forzar a, autorizar a, _etc.:_ «Una barrera los obligó a desviarse»_ (Fuentes _Cristóbal _[Méx. 1987]); _«La convenció de que vendiera un anillo de brillantes»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]); _«Ella lo incitó a seguirla»_ (Martini _Fantasma_ [Arg. 1986]). 

He marcado (si no me he equivocado en alguna) lo que a mi entender son:
CD: rojo
CI: verde
Complemento preposicional regido: azul

Los ejemplos nada tienen que ver con "A la policía se la respeta" (yo apuesto por "la") ya que existe en ellas o una oración subordinada que actúa como CD o una oración que lleva preposición "obligada" por el verbo y no puede ser CD.

La RAE dice que se puede decir pero no en un uso culto, es decir, es un vulgarismo.


----------



## zambt

mhp said:


> Your analysis is incorrect.
> 
> This is an impersonal sentence with SE.
> 
> Se respeta a la policía.
> SE: marca de impersonalidad (has no grammatical function)
> la policía: complemento directo
> 
> A la policía se LA respeta.
> 
> However, according to the DPD, it is also acceptable to use LE. It is a form of _leísmo_, but it is acceptable even in non-_leísa_ regions.
> 
> For more information, see DPD, léismo, 4f



Yes you're right, however DPD has to review that information. In this context LE is not a form of leísmo, moreover, it is the only way to mantain an impersonal sense on the sentence:

Se respeta a la policía (impersonal)

A la policía se le respeta (impersonal, right)

A la policía se la respeta (not impersonal)

Cheers


----------



## mhp

zambt said:


> Yes you're right, however DPD has to review that information. [...]
> 
> A la policía se la respeta (not impersonal)



Recently we had a long discussion about this construction. 
See: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1854181


----------



## zambt

Ceci from Spain said:


> *b) *Los llamados «verbos de influencia» —*los que expresan acciones que tienen como objetivo influir en una persona para que realice una determinada acción*, como _autorizar, ordenar, invitar _(‘animar’),_ permitir, exhortar, _etc.—, forman parte de la siguiente estructura: «verbo de influencia + complemento de persona + verbo subordinado, en infinitivo o precedido de _que, _o un nombre de acción»: _Le ordené ejecutar la sentencia / Le ordené que ejecutara la sentencia / Le ordené la ejecución de la sentencia_. El complemento de persona es indirecto con los verbos _permitir, prohibir, proponer, impedir, mandar _y _ordenar: «Esa experiencia le permitió vivir a su manera»_ (Alberto_ Eternidad _[Cuba 1992]); _«Le prohibió salir de la capital hasta nueva orden»_ (_Tribuna _[Hond.] 18.6.97); _«Le propuso hacer un viaje a la costa»_ (Landero_ Juegos _[Esp. 1989]); _«La penumbra le impide ver con claridad» _(Schmidhuber _Ventana_ [Méx. 1985]); _«Quién le manda soltar pendejadas»_ (Medina _Cosas_ [Méx. 1990]); _«La Policía les ordenó que no lo hicieran»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 18.4.97). Por el contrario, el complemento de persona es directo con los verbos de influencia que llevan, además, un complemento de régimen, esto es, un complemento precedido de preposición, como _obligar a, invitar a, convencer de, incitar a, animar a, forzar a, autorizar a, _etc.:_ «Una barrera los obligó a desviarse»_ (Fuentes _Cristóbal _[Méx. 1987]); _«La convenció de que vendiera un anillo de brillantes»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]); _«Ella lo incitó a seguirla»_ (Martini _Fantasma_ [Arg. 1986]).
> 
> He marcado (si no me he equivocado en alguna) lo que a mi entender son:
> CD: rojo
> CI: verde
> Complemento preposicional regido: azul
> 
> Los ejemplos nada tienen que ver con "A la policía se la respeta" (yo apuesto por "la") ya que existe en ellas o una oración subordinada que actúa como CD o una oración que lleva preposición "obligada" por el verbo y no puede ser CD.
> 
> La RAE dice que se puede decir pero no en un uso culto, es decir, es un vulgarismo.



Hola, creo que la RAE tiene que volver a analizar esta situación. Incluso, está claro que cuando haces la consulta, no saben cómo responder.
Muchos linguistas le han dado vueltas a este asunto en particular, sin llegar a una conclusión definitiva.

Me parece que aquui la clave es: ¿se desea mantener la impersonalidad de la oración?

- SE respeta a la policía

Si se desea mantener la impersonalidad, me decantaría por "A la policía SE LE respeta".
Si en nuestro idioma ya no nos interesan embrollos como la "impersonalidad" y demás, entonces podemos irnos a lo fácil y aplicar una regla como un cuchillo: "si es OD, entonces LO/LA".

En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en que se diga que se trata de un leísmo por el hecho de aplicar un criterio (mantener la impersonalidad, el sentido de la oración) sobre otro (usar LO/LA con OD). Tampoco estoy muy tranquilo con que una regla gramatical pueda provocar que se cambie el sentido de una oración.


----------



## edinloz

mhp said:


> Your analysis is incorrect.
> 
> This is an impersonal sentence with SE.
> 
> Se respeta a la policía.
> SE: marca de impersonalidad (has no grammatical function)
> la policía: complemento directo
> 
> A la policía se LA respeta.
> 
> However, according to the DPD, it is also acceptable to use LE. It is a form of _leísmo_, but it is acceptable even in non-_leísa_ regions.
> 
> For more information, see DPD, léismo, 4f




Debo reconocer que mi análisis estuvo errado. el *SE* indica impersonalidad, por lo que *A LA POLICÍA* es Objeto Directo. En tal sentido, el pronombre que le haría referencia debe ser *LA*. Se acepta el uso de *LE *como LEÍSMO (mal uso del pronombre LE) por ser de uso extendido en los países hispanohablantes


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

edinloz said:


> Se acepta el uso de *LE *como LEÍSMO (mal uso del pronombre LE) por ser de uso extendido en los países hispanohablantes


 
Eso, eso... 69 intervenciones para llegar a esto.

A veces me desconciertan estas discusiones bizantinas, con profundo respeto hacia todos.


----------



## zambt

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Eso, eso... 69 intervenciones para llegar a esto.
> 
> A veces me desconciertan estas discusiones bizantinas, con profundo respeto hacia todos.


Te entiendo. Aunque también me causa desconcierto que se ignoren algunas opiniones y sólo se tomen en cuenta las que coinciden con nuestro punto de vista.

En este caso, se ha ignorado por completo el problema de la impersonalidad (se LA podría interpretarse como 3ra persona), los verbos de influencia, de afección psíquica, los orígenes del lenguage, la aplicación de reglas diferentes (sin explicación) para referentes masculinos y femeninos, etc. 
La mayoría simplemente recurre a la fórmula del OD y a la prueba de la pasiva, reglas que funcionan perfectamente en oraciones que no son impersonales, pero que en el caso de oraciones impersonales con SE, presentan problemas que han sido profundamente analizados por muchos estudiosos en gramática (sin llegar a una conclusión universalmente aceptada).

Aunque no se trata de imponer nuestro punto de vista, tampoco me gustaría dejarlo en algo tan simple cómo "SE le respeta es un leísmo". No es así ni por origen, ni por gramática (gramaticalmente salva el problema de la ambiguedad del sujeto en la oración), ni por regla: en el diccionario de dudas (http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=la), dice: "sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s)_". 
No dice que se trate de un leísmo, sino que LO NORMAL (es decir, costumbre y no regla) es usar LA. En este tema podemos ver, sin embargo, que no es tan "normal" como se cree.

En lo personal, y para no seguir dándole vueltas al asunto, debo decir que este hilo me ha permitido aprender y repasar muchos temas de gramática. Lo único malo, como ya decía, es que sólo se consideren opiniones "a nuestro favor".

Un saludo


----------

